# World Domination Wiring Diagram



## Rhino-152 (Apr 10, 2016)

Can anybody show a diagram of how to wire this?


"World Domination Mod (two 3-way switches for normal, acoustic and coil split sound. 2 volumes pots for each Humbucker

Cheers guys


----------



## odibrom (Apr 10, 2016)

... errr... what exactly does the guitar have as pickup layout, HH, HSH, other? How do you want to switch the pickups, toggle, blade, 3, 4, 5 way? What do you mean with "acoustic sound" out of an Humbucker?


----------



## technomancer (Apr 10, 2016)

odibrom said:


> ... errr... what exactly does the guitar have as pickup layout, HH, HSH, other? How do you want to switch the pickups, toggle, blade, 3, 4, 5 way? What do you mean with "acoustic sound" out of an Humbucker?



It's marketing speak from the builder that created the name... pretty sure it's just series and parallel and coil split


----------



## Rhino-152 (Apr 10, 2016)

I want it for HH configuration 

"World Domination Mod (two 3-way
switches for normal, acoustic and coil split sound. You can have it also as
push pull vol knob and one 3-way switch)."

"acoustic mod" and "world domination mod" terms come from Skervesen Guitars. 
acoustic mod is coil splitting combined with a clever passive filter network. it gives a fuller sound that plain split and in particular in middle position (both pickups) gives spectacular results. Does NOT use piezo.

world domination mod is a combination of normal double humbucking, splitting and acoustic mod on one switch.
Switch 1 - standard fare: Neck / outer coils / Bridge
Switch 2 - pos 1: coil split / pos 2: Full humbucking / pos 3: acoustic mod.
No piezo. So Switch 2 performs these variation in combination with whatever pickups are selected. So that is 9 possible combinations in total and they do sound different.


----------



## odibrom (Apr 10, 2016)

Rhino-152 said:


> I want it for HH configuration
> 
> "World Domination Mod (two 3-way
> switches for normal, acoustic and coil split sound. You can have it also as
> ...



well, then I cannot help you with that "clever passive filter network" 'cause I do not know what it is... sorry, but thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Rhino-152 (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Rhino-152 (Apr 10, 2016)

found a picture of the cavity but can't seem to make the picture larger and clearer


----------



## Rhino-152 (Apr 10, 2016)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/de...rvesen-4ap-7-string-sound-hole-1st-proto.html


----------



## Amanita (Apr 11, 2016)

technomancer said:


> It's marketing speak from the builder that created the name... pretty sure it's just series and parallel and coil split


It's marketing speak from the builder that created the name... pretty sure there's no parallel in this wiring.

Sorry. finding schematic for this one may be tricky. We'd prefer to keep some aces in our sleeves


----------



## Rhino-152 (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm pretty sure there's some talented people on this site that can read the detailed description of what I wrote and look at that cavity picture and draw a wiring diagram up. Information should be shared, what are people afraid of that someone may do something better then them? Personally il always help someone out if I can


----------



## SpaceDock (Apr 11, 2016)

Rhino-152 said:


> found a picture of the cavity but can't seem to make the picture larger and clearer



Bring in the CSI zoom and enhance


----------



## Rhino-152 (Apr 11, 2016)

SpaceDock said:


> Bring in the CSI zoom and enhance



The link under is the same picture, you can zoom in a lot more


----------



## odibrom (Apr 11, 2016)

The switches are 3 positions (?) 4PDTs. I can spot a resistance in one and 2 blue things on the other that Might be some capacitors of some sort.


----------



## Rhino-152 (Apr 13, 2016)

Bump


----------



## beerandbeards (Apr 15, 2016)

Am I the only one who thought this would be a joke about Petrucci?


----------



## vansinn (Apr 15, 2016)

Why not use the 6-way superswitch from i.e. StewMac? - they got wiring ideas too, and with all those xtra wiring lugs..

Much faster handling than operating individual switches - tried, no T-shirt nor Sun tan..


----------



## Rhino-152 (Apr 17, 2016)

Because the build iv done has, 2 holes for pots and 1 hole for a toggle and 1 for a mini switch. So I'm looking to wire around that.


----------



## vansinn (Apr 18, 2016)

Rhino-152 said:


> Because the build iv done has, 2 holes for pots and 1 hole for a toggle and 1 for a mini switch. So I'm looking to wire around that.



And your problem is..?
Four holes, three of which are immediately needed for your hookup - which leaves one hole free for that kill switch you always wanted anyways


----------



## Rhino-152 (Apr 18, 2016)

Yeh I don't need a kill switch.


----------

